
Arithmetic Gas - pizza
https://mathematicalgarden.wordpress.com/2014/08/27/arithmetic-gas/
======
macawfish
woahhhhh this is deep:

"The concept of arithmetic gas provides an interesting connection between
statistical physics and number theory, _for which the Riemann zeta function
plays the role of a partition function._ "

I love stuff like this, that knits together seemingly unrelated concepts. I
feel like by reading this article, I am gaining a better understanding of two
very difficult topics simultaneously.

~~~
cgmg
You might like this:
[https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2010/02/algorithmic_the...](https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2010/02/algorithmic_thermodynamics.html)

~~~
macawfish
I do like this! thank you for sharing!

